# Release of VSH



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Drs. Harbo and Hoopingarner bred them back in 1997 and they were called SMR. Then they decided to rename the trait VSH. It is the same thing. They started with feral survivors and did some close inbred crosses to fix traits...


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks.

So, I just came across an article in my local newspaper dated May 8, 1992 about a local beekeeper receiving funding from a program of the State of North Carolina to help "purchase mite-resistant strains of Italian honey bees".

What would those bees have been? I have not read of other mite resistant strains before VSH.

I'm very interested because the beekeeper later moved his operation about 3 miles from where I live and keep hives (I haven't treated since around 2005). He passed away a year or so after moving and his bees were sold. I am assuming swarms of mite resistant bees populated the area and is probably why I am able to be treatment free.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Keep in mind there are two kinds of mites and in '92 it's likely they were referring to Tracheal mite resistant bees...


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> Keep in mind there are two kinds of mites and in '92 it's likely they were referring to Tracheal mite resistant bees...


I forgot about Trachael mites. That must be it.


----------

